# Good ,bad & Ugly



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello all,
Last week D.W ,three dogs and i snuck away for a short birthday trip to the north georgia mountians .... well we made it shorter.

first the GOOD, the new truck pulls like a dream.no sway no problem on hills and at times i forgot the trailer was back there. the motor will loosen up in time but i got 11 mpg pulling part highway and part mountians









now the BAD, while loading for the trip in 95 degree georgia heat i turned on the AC. (first time since new)after about 30 min. it started to chirp and shortly it turned into a squeel so loud i couldnt stay in the camper. I called the dealer and was told to stop by on the way. the dealer took it right in and in about 1 hour said it was a loose mounting bolt and they also oiled something. we were on our way









and the UGLY... as you have guessed the air started chirping again after mabey 30 min. this time the air stopped blowing and the noise stopped also but no cold air in the hottest days so far this year and high humidity was more than we could stand.

we were up most of the night and packed up early for home the next morning









I called carrier and was told they will fix it monday or change out the unit if needed sunny

I hope everything will work out and we can have a pleasent trip next time action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't envy you being GA with no a/c.

<sarcasm> I'm suprised that the setup pulls so well. I would think that F-350 dually would be a little light for a 25rss. </sarcasm>


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you had to cut your trip short.
That would have made me really P.O. in that heat
I hope you get it straighten out quickly
keep us updated on the situation.

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did you check out the A/C during your PDI, or did this just happen while you were out this last trip?

A good PDI followed by a DRIVEWAY CAMPOUT sometimes finds things like this before you set out away from home. (I don't know if you did this...just want others to read it)

Sometimes...thing just go awry, and we do what we have to. I don't envy you in the heat with NO A/C.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

we got the camper in febuary and all seemed to be fine , then our first trip was at a local (30 miles) campground in april (used heater only) also we camped at the okeefenoke swamp(5 days) and jekyll island(5 days) but i dont think we needed the air on those trips either.
i would have been very upset to be 5 hours away to discover the air wasnt working in 95-100 degree heat, i feel lucky to only have been 2 hours from home and it is a little cooler in the mountians than at the beach. 
the carrier rep was very helpful and seemed to really care about getting us up and running i will post on the outcome. dave


----------

